# Down the hole



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

I was out fishing tonight and my friend's son dropped my spud down the hole. GRRRRR! What have you dropped down the hole lately?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

We did this thread last year, too. Quite entertaining if I remember correctly. Me, personally, only thing I've tossed in the drink was a spud.


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

Sunglasses and a fisherman's multi-tool (pliers, knife, etc..)


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Jan 10, 2004)

A reel, but not the rod, after spooling up with fresh line.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Once I hollard to my bud to lift his trap style shanty and I'd slide him a refreshing beverage You guessed it, they don't float! Then as he looked down to try and make a grab at it, in went his sunglasses. Not to long after that he lost a nice walleye. Guess he chummed it in


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

A whole small tackle box full of tear drops and jigs! The bad part was I could see most of them still glowing. And a pager


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

I lost my glasses down the hole. Bent over and they slipped off my face. After that I wore them with a cord around my neck A couple fellow last year lost their keys to their truck. I always keep an extra in my wallet now.........marty


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

As I said last year it's a good idea to leave the hole doors closed until you are ready to fish. The roof support poles fit down the hole nicely !


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

My buddy kicked a propane heater down the hols last year but we got it back. A couple lures, a friend dropped his sunglasses but caught them with his hook. I guess nothing of any real value.


----------



## Treetop (Jan 23, 2003)

Let's see, while poking around for a snowed over hole from the day before, "yep it should be right about........yep there it was, spud slipped through the hands and gone. A friend dropped my mag light down the hole in thirty feet of water that stayed on and we could still see it. We had a smelt light for the rest of the night but didn't help we were fishing for walleye. Oh and then I was changing pimples and reeled the one up, took it off the line, took the minnow tail off and put it on the new one, then tossed the new one right in the hole. It helps to put it on the line first.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

I'admit to throwing my buddies spud down the hole on Otsego lake this year making our "sturgeon aquarium".

Saturday night the fish were not biting and the beer was still cold so..., well my buddy put my wifes new pretty coo LED flashlight down the hole that she got for Christmas-from her dad (I was just borrowing it)-two of her brothers were also with me. I sure hope my buddy intends on replacing that, I've alredy agreed to buy a new one.

Another goo question is what have you lost that blew across the ice?


----------



## redwing111 (Jan 21, 2004)

While it may not seem to have much of a dollar value, you can quickly realize how priceless a Bic lighter can be while you watch it sink to the bottom of the lake. I manged to pick it up with a treble hook, pull it up inches from the hole, and have it fall back down at least ten times. When I finally got yanked it up thru the hole you would have thought I caught a whale from all the hoot'n and hollowerin'!!!


----------



## SpartanAngler (Mar 11, 2003)

Went out to Muskrat lake this morning, and forgot to refill my lantern, well needless to say I had to use a flashlight to get set up, then after I set up my first rod.....kaploosh, in goes my flashlight.....fished until sun up with my lighter over the bobber


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

My wife and I were fishing Vinyard Lk in Irish Hills and I almost had a limit of gills,my wife had 3,sitting right next to me,using the same set up and was getting pretty steamed about her inability to catch fish.She then proceedes to drop her lighter that had a cover on it made of silver and turquoise that a close friend of ours had given to her and she really cherished it.We tried everything to get it back but it was a no go.I started teasing her about getting mad about not catching many fish and throwing the lighter in the hole.The more I teased the madder she got.Needless to say it was a pretty quiet ride home


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Past couple years; Rod n Reel combo for walleye, and jiggin rapala. Ladel (sp), thanks to my son. Spud, flashligh, pliers, gaff and numerous tear drops, jigheads, jiggin raps and all other kinds of lures. I believe that is it. Or I should, I HOPE THAT IS IT, NO MORE LOL


----------



## woodsman rick (Jan 13, 2003)

I fish alot (for 3 years now) with my 8 year old grandson, I think the only thing he has not droped in the hole is his lure  . Now when he is with me I carry a good size magnet on a string & a large treble hook set-up, what I can't get with the magnet I get (or least try) to get with the hook. I'm thinking of getting a camera set-up to help me find lost items. I'm getting really good at this sport, but I would rather have him with me than not. Yes I did teach him the fine sport of hitting the open hole with a non-floating item.
Rick


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

seems like over the past few years i have dropped just about everything down an ice fishing hole that could fit......

some items include:

Cell phone, a box of approx 50 teardrops/sweedish pimples, Hemostats (did that twice), flashlight, a spinning reel, the drag adjustment knob to a spinning reel, countless other assorted lures, spud, a metal spoon (used to eat my soup).

The worst, by far, was my cell phone that I dropped down the hole last winter. At 80 dollars for a new phone........

also, a couple days ago i almost dropped the whole transducer to my flasher down a hole in 24 foot of water. The transducer came un plugged without me knowing and when i put it in the hole, it kept going and I managed to grab the very end of it just as it was about to go down. I have a zercom flasher, which is no longer made and the only place i found that sells parts for them, has transducers for 70 dollars. Glad i didnt drop it down the hole!


----------



## mickdrosco (Feb 20, 2002)

Last summer my daughter, her boyfriend and I used our scuba gear to collect garbage off the bottom at the "smelt city" site on Higgins Lake. Along with hundreds of cans and bottles, we picked up eight ice scoops, three spuds, two propane heaters, a radio, a pager, forceps, fishing rods, sunglasses (..I wear my sunglasses at night?...), assorted lures, minnow buckets and other assorted garbage.

Just a plea for care... we are trying to reduce the amount of garbage in the lake associated with smelt fishing this year... do your part and haul away whatever you bring on the ice!!!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Nice side business you have there. Let me know when you have some cheap rods for sale.

Last year Tattoo Mike and I were fishing Airport Bay off of Grosse Ile. Mike had the spear with him for pike but we never tied it off because we thought we were fishing water more shallow than the spear was long. The weeds on the bottom turned out to be much thicker/longer than we thought. Mike threw at a fish and the spear rested on the bottom. It took about an hour but we fished it out and the fish was still on the end.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mickdrosco _
> *Last summer my daughter, her boyfriend and I used our scuba gear to collect garbage off the bottom at the "smelt city" site on Higgins Lake. Along with hundreds of cans and bottles, we picked up eight ice scoops, three spuds, two propane heaters, a radio, a pager, forceps, fishing rods, sunglasses (..I wear my sunglasses at night?...), assorted lures, minnow buckets and other assorted garbage.
> 
> Just a plea for care... we are trying to reduce the amount of garbage in the lake associated with smelt fishing this year... do your part and haul away whatever you bring on the ice!!! *


Mick, Sounds like the makings of a great M-S garage sale! I'm always in the market for a good used ice spud! 

Note: If you leave the propane bottle attached to your heater it will float! It also makes it a little harder to go into a 6-10 hole!


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

My lower half of my body. Boy that can be cold. Other than that just some depth fiinders.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

This sunday while fishing crystal lake I bent over to pick up something in my shanty and splash , there went my 200+ dollar cell phone in the drink. Perfect bullseye in the hole too. Dove in up to my shoulder but just watched 100+ phone numbers that I never wrote down sink down to bottom 42 feet away. Last time I put my cell phone in any pocket not in my pants. Fortunately I was a smart boy and bough the insurance for it so it only cost me 35$ to replace it.


----------



## greeneman5 (Feb 14, 2003)

last year i was fishing with my dad in his shanty, he had his new cell phone in the tit pocket of his bibs, bent over to unhook his line from some ice, and sploosh.....he turned to me slowly and said "nothing but net"....lmao...so i had my cell phone, and thought id be a smart ass and see if any fish would answer the phone...he,he,he!! i cant remember, but i think i heard it ring once,....at least i like to think that!!

Then this week end my boy thought he'd see if grandpas all metal scoop would float like daddys plastic 1!!!lol....


myself, ive only lost fish....


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

greeneman5,

Kids. You've GOTTA love 'em !


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Sent one of my favorite teardrops to the bottom with waxie still attached. Stupid hot lantern!!!


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

You guys had to go and start this thread again, didn't ya?! This afternoon I had my coat on a hanger on the center pole of my Shap. Of course the $349 cell phone was in the pocket. Well, like a dop I decided to try and hang my spotlight too, which made the pole fall down. So as the whole shanty collapsed around me and my coat fell to the floor, the phone jumped out of the pocket and straight into a hole. The odds had to be like a thousand-to-one, but it sunk like a little electronic rock...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> _Originally posted by bgoodenow _
> * The odds had to be like a thousand-to-one, but it sunk like a little electronic rock... *


I think the odds are that anything dropped within 12' of a hole is going in. I think left over ice holes are where black holes come from. They migrate into the cosmos in the spring. I can prove it too. Ever see one in the summer? Where do you think they go? Are we putting the universe in peril by ice fishing??? Geez I sure hope Green Peace doesn't get wind of this...


----------



## michiduck (Dec 15, 2000)

Cell phone for me too

spudding out a hole and got warm so i took my coat off and the phone which was in the breast pocket of my bibs wiggled its way out one bounce and sploosh.... never did catch anything that day wither...think the fish ordered pizza 


hey Esox....step out of that enclosed shanty quick, your heater has a leak and the fumes are going to your brain


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

Lost a rod holder at the basin. A tip up in simcoe. 3 friends lost their rods that same weekend. Lost an old fashioned steel scooper and a lighter.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

Haven't dropped anything worth while down a hole yet. Last year i did drop a do jigger down the hole after trying it to 5 feet of line that i thought was part of the rest of the line on the reel, nope, watched it flutter to the bottom in about 12 feet water. tried to jig it back out, but never did get it. 

I do get worried when i take my dig. camera on the ice with me, i try and keep that as far as poss. away from the holes while in my shanty.


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

spud, flashlight, fish took buddies rod, pliers, a legal pike i had just caught, all over a few years.


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

I have dropped way too many cigars down the drink. Don't know if this counts as they float real nice but are hard to light after that, ha ha

Bob T


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

a few yrs ago, I lost a nice spinning reel and rod combo down a 10 inch hole after a trout grabbed it. Had it reeled up to about 6 inches from comming out of the hole. so the minnow would stay alive while I enjoyed a "toast" with a few others who were along that day. Sure enough, after a big swig off the snapps bottle, I hear everybody yelling at me and turn around to see the end of the rod already in the hole and the handle bobbing up and down like a sewing machine. I started running to the hole( it was very wet and slippery...last ice) just as I was starting to slide to a stop, up goes the handle and straight down into the hole it goes!

I drive my arm into the hole as far as it would go, and just feel the end of the rod tap my fingers as it takes off. I was mad, wet, and embarrassed. I had to return to the "toasting circle" to endure the jokes and comfort myself with more snapps!

It was on Gull Lk. Barry county and I seen a few more rods go in that year the same way, just glad I learned my lesson on that.


----------



## zman (Jan 9, 2002)

I have lost (1) cell phone, (2) lanterns, and too many single jigs that seemed to be the "right one" as I attempted to thread my 2lb test through the hole with numb fingers.



Take care 

Zman


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Just lost my two way radio on LSC this afternoon. But before this thread came up I had never lost anything. Mayebe I subconsionsly
meant top drop it down the whole so I could post on this thread.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

ah thats ok saturday i dropped my fairly new( 6 months or so) olympus digital camera ( value 281 buxs) "down the hole" . well its still there 20 foot down resting nicely in some sediment...the girlfriend took it quite well and let me order another one tonite..whew. what a woman to undestand and not fly off the handle. these things happen and its part of going out and enjoying the outdoors. i was pissed for a bout an hour and said nothing but i guess you realize you can do nothing so get over it. we even tried a aqua-vu to no avail but oh well the sun still comes up tomorrow


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

That sucks ozzie, i remember when you had just ordered that one.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

yeah it really does suck instead of spending 300 on one camera i now spend 600 on one camera worth 300. plus i just got a set of good rechargeables and 2 of em were in it plus the memory card which thank goodness i hadnt upgraded yet. no pictures were on it at least


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

I was out fishing this weekend, and while I was looking down at the holes I was thinking of this thread, because I thought it was weird how I've been out ice fishing for so many years and I've never lost anything. No more than a half hour later I stood up from my bucket and kicked it and the rod holder on it tumbled right down the hole. It was like slow motion -- I dove to grab it to no avail. No biggie, only like $3 at Meijer -- it was more funny than anything considering I was just thinking about it. Should have knocked on wood...


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

> Haven't dropped anything worth while down a hole yet


I wrote that a few days ago, Then i went fishing yesterday, Guess what happened 

I was fighting a laker and somehow a hopkins spoon got caught on the rod tip and when the laker shook his head the lure went down the hole. 

Not 30 min. later, one of my rods which had a minnow on it went flying into the hole and i just caught it when the reel was near the bottom of the hole. Got the rod back, but lost the fish that did that.

I think this thread is cursed. It should be closed now before it can take its toll on anyone else


----------

